# My Canon SX50 Bird & Wildlife Gallery



## TonyBritton (May 4, 2014)

Hello,

New member here! I just wanted to contribute to the fine collection of nature photographs showcased here in this forum. I'm currently using a Canon SX50 to capture my subjects. All of my bird & wildlife photos were taken hand-held with this wonderful camera. If you're interested in seeing my photos, please use my signature link to access them. These were all taken in sunny California! 

Happy Clicking!


----------

